# pros and cons of VBA for...



## waspandbee (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm currently doing an assignment which involves pulling data threads   from a source and displaying it such that a user can manipulate the data   and use the data for trading decisions. it will be centred on Excel  and there will be a platform created from there where we hope that the  students who use the simulation would learn more about how FOREX trading  works. 

So I was wondering what are the pros and cons of using VBA  on this  particular assignment. I want to lean more towards the pros as my team  needs it more.


----------



## Kaps_mr2 (Jun 14, 2010)

The PROs are :-

1) Excel and VBA are widely used in Banking - so there are plenty of people who know how to develop and maintain the scripts.

2) With VBA a lot can be acheived in comparison to say Java or C++ for the same number of lines of code.

3) VBA has a good graphical capability - allowing people to comprehend the results easily.  

Thanks

Kaps


----------

